# FLAGS



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Flags are at half Mast--Semper Fi My Brother Marines----Shame on OUR Commander-in-Chief------------------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Obozo has never shown any respect for the military and I'm not sure HilLIARy would be any different.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe the idiot-and-chief will come by your place now Skip and sing a little song.

God bless our men and women at arms. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Semper Fi!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Semper Fi. Love seeing those two flags. My grandfather was 3rd Div 21st Marines from 1942-1945.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I was in the 1st and 3rd Marine divisions all 8 years in, multiple units with in the 2 divisions. Now I'm in the first civ div! But like they say "not as lean, just as mean, always a U.S. Marine


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Semper Fi! Nice looking yard! How often does that boat see water?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Every time it rains !

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Every time it rains !
> 
> Couldn't help myself.


oh man, you have to get it out more often Swampbuck! :smile: That was mean Don....JJ


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree, it wasn't nice. Im just waiting for Skip to give me some back. I called him the other day and haven't heard from him.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'll agree, it wasn't nice. Im just waiting for Skip to give me some back. I called him the other day and haven't heard from him.


Maybe he is out using the boat!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL NO he's partying this weekend, chasing all them high school girls around.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Been doing our 50th class reunion all week-end since Friday---Lots of Hugs and kisses-Boy I'm wore out---------Hope it rains soon so my boat can get wet------* :biggrin:


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Lol we have been concerned about your boat usage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And by "boat" we mean boat !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Row, row, row your boat gently down the stream. Merrily, merrily, life is but a ..................................................................... lol


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Poor boats not getting used I may need to borrow it to keep the motor lubed up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*What Day is it?????????????????????? morning I tink--oh my head :help:LOL--** Hey!!!!! SS you can use the boat any time*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does your head hurt from drinking to much or did Sharon have to whack you for flirting with the girls ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I hate those kinds of mornings


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*FEEL BETTER NOW LOL* :biggrin: THINK SHARON HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT---*At the next 50 she's staying home* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

????????????????


----------

